# Tahini-free hummus?



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

I just found out I'm allergic to sesame seeds. Does anyone know of a good hummus recipe without tahini?

TIA


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be*
I just found out I'm allergic to sesame seeds. Does anyone know of a good hummus recipe without tahini?

TIA









LOL, this is sooo ironic. I JUST made some hummus moments ago, but I realized I was out of tahini after I'd opened the cans of chick peas, so I just added a little extra olive oil and it's still quite tasty. I made a fresh scallion/garlic scape hummus, and we're going to use it with breadsticks and corn thins for lunch along with some veggies. Mmmmm.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

I've made it with Sunbutter (sunflower seed butter), and it was quite yummy.


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

I've often forgotten the tahini or been out of it, and the hummus tastes just fine w/o it. Like the pp I just added some more olive oil and garlic. Or you could use half chickpeas and half black beans, for a different flavor. Yum.


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

avocado instead of tahini = yum!


----------



## pear (Nov 20, 2001)

Ive made hummus with hemp seed butter.


----------



## Jadzia (Jun 7, 2004)

Peanut butter is also a yummy substitute for the tahini. The lemon and garlic overcomes the peanut taste, but it adds a nice creaminess.


----------



## ruciranana (Jun 1, 2005)

My friend made up a great hummus recipe! 1 can chickpeas, roasted red bell peppers (about 1) and kalamata olives (a dozen more or less). That's it. Super yummy!


----------



## surf mama (Jan 8, 2005)

I always make mine without tahini and I like it. I just add enough olive oil, lemon juice and garlic and a little water to thin it. I've also tried it with olives blended in and that was really good. I've been thinking about adding sun dried tomatoes too.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

We make it for DS without tahini, and substitute yogurt for the tahini. The taste is a bit different, but it is very good.


----------



## JessJoy (May 5, 2005)

Bobbi's Hummus is THE BEST HUMMUS in the world and it doesn't have any tahini in it. You can get it in any natural food store. I tried recreating it and didn't even come close! It's practically $5.00, but it's so worth it!


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

I love Bobbi's hummus!! It is my absolute favorite store bought brand


----------



## mama-to-mase (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pear*
Ive made hummus with hemp seed butter.

i love hempseed butter but i can't imagine it mixed with chickpeas and garlic. did you enjoy it? i may have to try that, ds and i are hooked on manitoba harvest brand hempseed butter.

this thread inspired me to make some hummus and low and behold i was out of tahini so i used natural peanut butter and mmmm, so much with the yum.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

Another big fan of Bobbi's Hummus here. I looked at their ingredient list and nutrition information and developed a recipe for humus that tastes very much like Bobbi's MY FAVORITE HUMMUS.

1 15 oz can (~1 1/2 c) chickpeas/garbanzo beans, rinsed and drained
2 T olive oil
2 T safflower oil
2 T grapeseed oil (or more safflower oil, or any other mild-tasting oil)
6 T water (just over a third of a cup)
1/4 t lemon juice, preferably fresh
3/4 t salt
pepper to taste
2 cloves garlic, add more to taste

Peel and crush the garlic. Let it sit a minute. (Letting garlic 'breathe' a little before cooking enhances ithe bioavailability of its goodness, or so I've read.) Put everything in a food processor. Blend until smooth, and chill thoroughly.

Other options: parsley, cilantro, roasted peppers...

Much cheaper than the $4-5 at whole foods!

Bobbi's uses soybean oil, which I don't have and I don't believe it's the healthiest. I tried using all olive oil, and the olive taste was overwhelming! I've never tasted a dish with olive oil that tasted so much of olives! I'm sure canola oil would work well also.

About the garlic: how much you use depends on when you're planning on serving it. If you're going to be eating it right away, stay a little leaner on the garlic. If you're expecting it to last you a few days, 2 cloves will by no means be enough. Once, I made the hummus on a Sunday, gave my daughter some on Tuesday - you could smell her garlic breath from across the room! - and then by Wednesday it was as bland as anything! Go figure! The garlic seemed to have dissipated overnight.

Enjoy!

Aven


----------

